# Contest over at my blog!



## halloweenman666 (Aug 29, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place, and if it isn't I'm sorry. I'm having what I call the annual 4th of July giveaway/scavenger hunt over at my blog. www.halloweenoverkill.blogspot.com just head on over there and it should be the first post for now, if not click the little logo for it on the right by the sidebar. Also if you ghouls head over there you can chat live with me on the chatroll widget in the sidebar, I'll be on for a few hours over there!!!


----------

